# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  مشکل با تعریف ریجستر در اتمل

## ghamgin

سلام


یه سوال ازتون داشتم


تعریف رجیسترهای ورودی و خروجی در میکرو کنترلرهای ۳۲ بیتی خانواده ATSAM مربوط به شرکت اتمل
در برنامه اتمل استادیو چگونه فراخوانی میشود
به عنوان مثال برای avr
از رجیسترهای DDr , Port استفاده می شد
ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## ghamgin

کسی نیست؟؟؟؟

----------

